# Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen



## Superwip (20. Januar 2011)

*Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

Wie kürzlich bekannt wurde soll die erst am 1. Oktober 2007 eröffnete (einzige) Österreichische Filliale von Alternate in Wien bereits im März wieder schließen.

Grund für die Schließung soll die Eröffnung einer nahegelegenen Filliale von (!)haas Elektronik sein

Problematisch für österreichische Alternatekunden ist in dem Zusammenhang vor allem der Wegfall der Möglichkeit der vor-Ort RMA Abwicklung

Alternate schließt österreichische Filiale! - o.v.e.r.clockers.at

ALTERNATE - MYALTERNATE - ALTERNATE intern - Der Store in Wien - Anfahrtsskizze&


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

Die waren bei uns sowieso immer teurer als in Deutschland, also was soll's.


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

LOL. Hätte ich denen sagen können, das sie mit einem Lädchen in Wien nicht gegen DiTech anstinken können....

https://www.ditech.at/site.do?id=geschichte


----------



## canis lupus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Problematisch für österreichische Alternatekunden ist in dem Zusammenhang vor allem der Wegfall der Möglichkeit der vor-Ort RMA Abwicklung



Nein, damit wird es keine Probleme geben:

Liebe Community,

es entspricht der Wahrheit, dass wir uns entschiedenen haben, den Retail-Store in Wien zum 31.03.2011 zu schließen, wovon auch die Belegschaft vor kurzem in Kenntnis gesetzt worden ist.
Von offizieller Seite kann jedoch dementiert werden, dass die Firma ALTERNATE in Wien die Insolvenz beantragen muss. Die Aufgabe des Retail-Konzeptes für Österreich bedeutet nicht, dass unsere Kunden zukünftig nicht mehr auf uns zählen dürfen, im Gegenteil. Ein Teil der Belegschaft wird am Standort Wien verbleiben bzw. in neue Büroräumlichkeiten übersiedeln und von dort das Online- sowie B2B-Geschäft weiter forcieren.
Es muss nicht befürchtet werden, dass Gutschriften und Gutscheine in Zukunft Ihre Gültigkeit verlieren. Diese können selbstverständlich weiterhin eingelöst bzw. verwendet werden. Der direkte Service-Weg über die Filiale wird zwar wegfallen, aber die Service-Abwicklung über unsere Retouren-Adresse in Wals Siezenheim wird, wie in der Vergangenheit, weiterhin tadellos funktionieren. Bei technischen Fragen steht unser Telesales-/Technik-Team natürlich auch weiterhin gerne zur Verfügung. Weitergehende Informationen (z.B. geänderte Öffnungszeiten) werden auf der ALTERNATE.at Seite kommuniziert.

- die Geschäftsleitung - 

Alternate schließt österreichische Filiale! - Forums - Page 4 - o.v.e.r.clockers.at

Bin kein Österreicher, aber ist Haas Elektronik nicht das gleiche wie Saturn, Media Markt und wie sie alle heißen?
Das ist für mich zu mindesten was ganz anderes als mein Alternate in Linden.


----------



## Rollora (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

Alternate konnte gegen die große Konkurrenz in Wien sowieso nie an. Und anderswo hatten die ja eh keine Filialen


----------



## Lexx (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

1.) gibts den elektro haas schon länger als den alternate auf der triester straße.
nämlich in der SCS.
2.) ist der öffentlich mehr als ungünstig zu erreichen.
3.) die lagerbestände waren und sind fragwürdigt (als wollten sie, daß niemand in 
den shop kommt, sondern nur per webshop kauft..)
4.) billig ist er ja nicht. (kannst gleich zum saturn fahren.)


> DiTech


detto. dieser laden ist tunlichst zu meiden.


> Bin kein Österreicher, aber ist Haas Elektronik nicht das gleiche wie Saturn, Media Markt und wie sie alle heißen?


korrekt, aber bei weitem nicht so marktpräsent. und computer haben die 
doch nur irgendwelchen fertigschrott von der stange verkauft..
aber wenn alternate den haas diesbezüglich als konkurrenten sieht.. :-p
stimmt was nicht mit alternate oder der begründung.

zum haas geht man, wenn man eine billige waschmaschine (mit einem kratzer 
auf der seite) abstauben will.


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*



Lexx schrieb:


> detto. dieser laden ist tunlichst zu meiden.




DiTech. Jepp - ROTFL - in D ist das der MediaMarkt. Keiner hier im Forum gibt zu, hin zu gehen. Trotzdem macht der Laden iwie Milliarden Umsatz .... 

Ansonsten bin ich natürlich seit zich Jahren Alternate Fanboy und treuer Kunde. Grossen Linden ist für mich Heimspiel ...

Und das Alternate Kunden hängen lässt - wär das Letzte, das ich erwartete
...


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

Ich kenne nur den Alternate in Linden und kaufe dort auch oft ein. Bis heute gab es nie Probleme. Selbst Ware die im Laden gekauft wurde konnte ich problemlos zurückschicken.


----------



## lumi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

Meiner Meinung nach war der Alternate Shop in Wien nicht rentabel, war 3 mal tort und praktisch alleine da drin (aber Samstags zur Hauptzeit). Angebot war echt net umwerfend, und preislich war der Shop net besser als andere in Ö.

Was Ihr gegen DiTech habt weiß ich nicht. Hab zwar noch nicht oft dort eingekauft, war aber mit Service und Fachkenntnis der Mitarbeiter immer sehr zufrieden. Wer günstig einkaufen mögchte sollte zum e-tec gehn, oder online bestellen.

lg


----------



## JuliusS (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

Fachkenntniss kann einem doch egal sein . In so speziellen Compzterläden brauchen die Käufer sowieso keine Beratung .


----------



## Amigo (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

@JuliusS: Glaub das mal besser nicht! 
Was ich in Warteschlangen schon so mitlauschen konnte...
Da gehen nicht nur "Pros" hin...


----------



## Alexthemafioso (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

zu der Frage warum trotzdem so viele zu MM gehen, kann ich für mich selbst mich rechtfertigengen; ich gehe dort nur sehr selten hin , und wenn ich es tue dann meist nur weil zu solchen festen insbsesondere die ferne verwandschaft mir immer 10€ MM Karten schenkt,  damit muss man ja auch mal was machen, zum anderen liegen bei uns in der MM Filiale immer zwischen den Fullpricegames oftmals auch echte schnäppchen, soll heißen das z.B am BC2 Release zwischen all den 59,99€ verpackungen auch ein Paar 14,99€ herumflatterten. Sowas ist dort auch nicht das erste mal passiert^^  Und seit dem ich einmal mit einem Praktikanten dort geredet habe weiß ich auch wieso solche "Fehler" Passieren XD
Außerdem habe ich keinen anderen Festen Shop in der Nähe, so das ich mir mäuse und tastas zumindest gerne mal vor ort anschaue ......

zuviel des Silbengehäcksels


----------



## DiZER (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

ist ja echt eine hammer news die du hier anbietest weiter so


----------



## Arthuriel (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

Wahrscheinlich wird es demnächst noch mehr Andrang (bzw. Kämpfe um Spiele) in den MM Filialen geben, wenn sich die Info von den Spielen verbreitet, die manchmal ausversehen 14,99€ statt 59,99€ kosten.

@Topic: Wie manchmal Läden trotzdem besserer Waren und Beratung schließen müssen ist schon wunderlich, aber vermutlich war die Konkurrenz einfach zu stark.
Hoffe mal, dass Alternate das sich gut überlegt hat, wovon ich wahrscheinlich ausgehe. Denn die Shopseite bei denen ist sehr übersichtlich aufgebaut, wobei das bei den anderen Shops im Internet eigentlich genauso ist.


----------



## Verminaard (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

Schade fuer die vor Ort Ansaesssigen die gerne in einem Computerladen rumschmoekern gehen.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es sehr sehr lange her wo ich das letzte mal Hardware direkt in einem Shop gekauft habe. 
Onlineversand funtkioniert bestens und selbst bei Problemen wurde mir immer hervorragend geholfen.
Der einzige "Nachteil" ist, du musst ein paar Tage warten und du hast Versandkosten, die aber meist durch guenstigere Preise wettgemacht werden.



DiZER schrieb:


> ist ja echt eine hammer news die du hier anbietest weiter so


Muss soetwas sein?
Wenn dich etwas nicht interessiert, lass es doch links liegen.
Oder wolltest du dich ueber die oesterreichischen User hier lustig machen?
Gibt anscheinend einige davon und Schweizer gibts auch genug. Wuerde gerne mal wissen von wo in aller Welt diese Seite regelmaessig besucht wird.


----------



## DiZER (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

ZITAT: Oder wolltest du dich ueber die oesterreichischen User hier lustig machen?

: NEIN

viel spass, allen schweizern und österreichern noch im PCGHX.


----------



## KTMDoki (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*



Lexx schrieb:


> > DiTech
> 
> 
> detto. dieser laden ist tunlichst zu meiden.


Warum den das?

Ich komme aus Österreich, nähe Graz wohlbemerkt, und ich habe schon oft bei DiTech eingekauft und viele Freunde und Bekanntschaften hingeschickt wenn ich keine Zeit hatte.
Sie haben eine gute Kundenberatung bekommen, das richtige verkauft bekommen und noch dazu zu einem guten Preis.
Wegen Reklamation kann ich nichts sagen, da bis jetzt nichts kaputt geworden ist. Und dass war trotzdem einiges an Zeugs.
Aber wie gesagt: ich kann nur über den DiTech-Shop in Graz was sagen.

BTT:
Da ich nähe Graz bin, war ich im Shop e nie. So long

Schenan obnd no aus da Steiamoark


----------



## klefreak (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*



KTMDoki schrieb:


> Warum den das?
> 
> Ich komme aus Österreich, nähe Graz wohlbemerkt, und ich habe schon oft bei DiTech eingekauft und viele Freunde und Bekanntschaften hingeschickt wenn ich keine Zeit hatte.
> Sie haben eine gute Kundenberatung bekommen, das richtige verkauft bekommen und noch dazu zu einem guten Preis.
> ...



und genau zur Reklamation kann ich dir zb helfen:
hab für ne Freundin eine PC zusammen gestellt aus einzelteilen und nach dem Betrieb war sofort klar, dass da irgendwas nicht passt (spontane abstürze!)
MEMTEST zeigt RAM Probleme, die auch bei massivem UNTERTAKTEN nicht verschwanden, da der Ram aber in anderen Rechnern problemlos lief tippte ich auf eine INkompatibilität RAM (nicht bei DItech gekauft) und dem Board (DiTech)
--> am gleichen Tage hingefahren und versucht das board durch ein preislich gleiches umzutauschen (asus anstelle von Gigabyte)
Statt Board-Tausch erneut ein "neues" Gigabyte erhalten welches auch nicht funktionierte, nach dem nächsten Besuch MUSSTE ich den Rechner zu einer Überprüfung durch den Techniker im Shop lassen, dies musste ich A: bezahlen und B: erhielt ich keine Möglichkeit das Board danach gegen ein anderes Modell umzutauschen (auch DItech stellte die Inkompatibilität fest))
nach einem etwas "wütendem" Gespräch konnte ich gegen PREISABSCHLAG und Aufpreis ein anderes teureres Mainboard "kaufen"

der Mitarbeiter sagte mir, dass wenn ich online gekauft hätte ich "problemlos" umtauschen hätte können, aber so im Laden ginge das nicht !!!
--> solch ein Support kann mir gestohlen bleiben, da habe ich zb bei ETech bisher bessere Erfahrungen gemacht.
mfg


----------



## NetXSR (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Österreichische Filliale von Alternate wird geschlossen*

Also ich muss sagen, ich war wirklich oft bei Alternate in Wien einkaufen. Die Ware (UND DIE VERPACKUNG) war grundsätzlich immer in gutem Zustand, wenn man auf so etwas achtet. Auch die Leute dort sind ganz nett.

DiTech spielt halt noch eine Liga höher und alle die hier meinen "wer geht denn dort hin" waren noch nie dort.

Preislich und vor allem vom Service her sind das die absolut besten 2 Shops in Wien und ich finde es schade, dass Alternate schließt.


----------



## Asdener (2. Februar 2011)

Ich gehe nur zum DiTech weil es bei uns nix anderes gibt....

Und ich nie was bestelle...


----------

